# space wolves re-vamp?



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

hey guys, ive only heard a couple of verrry questionable rumors from a couple of guys at my local GW, but they were saying (along with a staff member) that the Space wolves are due an update, models wise... anyone know if this is true or bullshit.


thanks!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> hey guys, ive only heard a couple of verrry questionable rumors from a couple of guys at my local GW, but they were saying (along with a staff member) that the Space wolves are due an update, models wise... anyone know if this is true or bullshit.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> :mrgreen:


From what I have been told, the rumors coming out of GW to its store managers is that there "Might" be a thunderwolf pack coming, and they "Might" be bringing out Bjorn the fell handed in a resin/plastic model. 

Of course this is just 2nd hand info gleaned in conversations with a few folks and I can't say its more than 40% reliable.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thunderwolf cavalry may just be whats needed to bring me back to these fella's! got a soft spot for the SW, they were my first ever army, painted reeeeaaaaalllllyyyyy badly about 10 years ago! :victory:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thunderwolves and *possibly* characters (ragnar, ulrik and bjorn) are tipped to be arriving in september, and if not, games day uk may reveal more.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

its about time they did a Ragnar model!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There already is a Ragnar model. It just looks shite.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

With the upcoming Imperial Armour book featuring Spess Wolves, I wouldn't be suprised at all if we get *something*. I'd say Thunderwolf Cavalry is almost definate as its a massive glaring omission from the current minis lineup. New characters would be pretty nice too. If I had to guess i'd say we'll end up getting Ragnar and Bjorn - Njal, Canis and Logan already have minis, and Ulrik still doesn't look that bad.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeaaaaah I meant to say about time they did a new one, that one is terrible. i really dislike the pose


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If anything, it'll be a second wave release and maybe a few new character sculpts.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> There already is a Ragnar model. It just looks shite.


The big problem is it shows him in power armor, and why would a wolf lord/company lord run power armor!

Plus your right, the face, it looks like hammered poop!


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

'hammered poop' - Brilliant! :grin:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The Space Wolves do need models for ThunderWolf Cavalry and Fenrisian Wolves. Some updated models for the SC's would help too. I can see GW tying some models into the IA release, try and get as much buzz and interest as possible.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Overbear said:


> The big problem is it shows him in power armor, and why would a wolf lord/company lord run power armor!
> 
> Plus your right, the face, it looks like hammered poop!


well to be fair that model is about 20 years old and things were different back then, as for a second wave of SW? its long over due but so is ever other second wave in 40k.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Abomination said:


> The Space Wolves do need models for ThunderWolf Cavalry and Fenrisian Wolves. Some updated models for the SC's would help too. I can see GW tying some models into the IA release, try and get as much buzz and interest as possible.


The Fenrisian wolves are easy, you can just get...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1290040


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not that I know anything, but if I was placing a bet, I'd hazard a guess that a space wolves 2nd wave might be;
- plastic thunderwolves (almost a given as it's rummored that GW has told Forgeworld they're not to touch these puppies...)

- plastic bjorn the fell-handed/ven dread.

- re-sculpted Ragnar, plus Arjac, maybe a new Ironpriest???

Just my random guess, based on a gut feeling & what Tzeentch whispers to me...:shok:

Cheers!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

C'Mon I like the 'flasher' pose the Blackmane has.:grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't really see there being a Bjorn model, considering FW have already released a SW ven dread. Also, with GW rereleasing the brick that is the first iteration of Bjorn, I'm thinking there won't be a dread, but TWs and updated SCs could be on the cards. 

Then again, maybe all this is just wishful thinking by us SW players.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Overbear said:


> The big problem is it shows him in power armor, and why would a wolf lord/company lord run power armor!
> 
> Plus your right, the face, it looks like hammered poop!



... Probably because he *is* in power armour in the codex and has no terminator armour option.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd like them to bring out a single character box like the Space Marines Commander one. With it you could make a wolf lord/wolf priest/rune priest. That along with TW Cav and one or two re-releases of SCs and I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Bayonet said:


> I'd like them to bring out a single character box like the Space Marines Commander one. With it you could make a wolf lord/wolf priest/rune priest. That along with TW Cav and one or two re-releases of SCs and I'd be a happy man.


They don't need to, you just buy the SMC box and convert it with parts from the space wolf grey hunter box. I can't even count how many of my models started out generic SM and were turned into SW with some bits from the GH box set.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Apart from TWC. Give me that plastic HQ box set. It would just kill so many birds with one stone if done right.

I have to admit my hopes are up on a SW flurry for GD. It would explain why FW have announced so little for them in conjunction with IA11.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I can't really see there being a Bjorn model, considering FW have already released a SW ven dread. Also, with GW rereleasing the brick that is the first iteration of Bjorn, I'm thinking there won't be a dread, but TWs and updated SCs could be on the cards.
> 
> Then again, maybe all this is just wishful thinking by us SW players.


Just because there's still the old metal version of Bjorn doesn't mean GW isn't looking to possibly produce an all plastic varient for roughly the same cost;

a) Blood Angels got an all plastic furioso dread, despite the existance of their 3rd ed metal version.

b) it would be a multi-purpose kit as it could function as the named hero, a venerable dread and/or a basic space wolf dread.

c) Forge World having a resin model means nothing to GW. Resin is expensive, highly toxic, can miscast spectaularly, and is rather brittle for gaming...
Plus, GW would undoubtably prefer the chance to sell a $53.50'ish (can) kit in their stores!

Like I said though, I have no secret 'insider info' or such, just my own random, educated guesses based on GW's record of previous releases...
Cheers!


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Overbear said:


> The big problem is it shows him in power armor, and why would a wolf lord/company lord run power armor!
> 
> Plus your right, the face, it looks like hammered poop!


I would have assumed that it was runic armour of some kind in order to get him the same protection as a set of terminator armour without the few drawbacks, but looking at the codex entry it lists him as in power armour with no options to upgrade it. (Boooo! Hiss!!! ) :ireful2:

Still would be cool to either a) get a new sculpt or b) get somekind of frostblade (that looks like the one he is sporting on the old model) on a sprue so we could then build a custom Ragnar....

Although I have seen some pretty close custom ones done using one of the BA models as a parts donor....


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> There already is a Ragnar model. It just looks shite.


Now now, let's not be harsh here. That Ragnar model's not bad at all. It just can be better.

Perspective, my dear fellow. It's all about perspective.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> I'd like them to bring out a single character box like the Space Marines Commander one. With it you could make a wolf lord/wolf priest/rune priest. That along with TW Cav and one or two re-releases of SCs and I'd be a happy man.


Now this would be something impressive, if only for the opportunity to get one of those cool wolf-skull helms that the wolf priests wear. As of now we only really have 3 options for Wolf Priests....1) Use Ulrik, 2) find one of the few remaining of that limited release one they did, or 3) go with a helmless Grey Hunter painted in the Wolf Priest colors...

Yeah it works...but having a box available like was suggested above would be so much better. :grin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hell no, we're about to OD on spessmuhreens over here. The release schedule has been SATURATED with them the past 2 years, if any more come within the next year I'm going to have to start researching a vaccine against liking space marines.

Caveat: As long as Tau, Necrons, Sisters and Eldar come first, all is well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's no need for new Space Wolf models. The core range for Space Wolves was released all of a year ago-- I don't see them being redone for at least another five, if not more.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

SW need new SC, HQ, and a few kits to flesh out the range. Yes, they need them. If you don't think so, I don't care. They need them.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

BearingTheWord said:


> Now this would be something impressive, if only for the opportunity to get one of those cool wolf-skull helms that the wolf priests wear. As of now we only really have 3 options for Wolf Priests....1) Use Ulrik, 2) find one of the few remaining of that limited release one they did, or 3) go with a helmless Grey Hunter painted in the Wolf Priest colors...
> 
> Yeah it works...but having a box available like was suggested above would be so much better. :grin:


The 4th option is to make your own helm, I've just finished a conversion using a few bits and pieces from the SW sprues. As a model it looks okay but I need to see if I can pull off the painting side of it to make it look like it's meant to be there. 

When it's complete i'll post pictures in my Project Log (in my signature below).

Bayonet


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh god, not this thread again...:headbutt:



The Son of Horus said:


> There's no need for new Space Wolf models. The core range for Space Wolves was released all of a year ago-- I don't see them being redone for at least another five, if not more.


This This This. Plastic thunderwolves are all that SW need. They do not need fenrisian wolves (tons of conversions with GW's current model range) or a plastic HQ kit. And let's be realistic here, there won't be a plastic HQ kit made solely for SW no matter how much players will "insist" on one being necessary.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> SW need new SC, HQ, and a few kits to flesh out the range. Yes, they need them. If you don't think so, I don't care. They need them.


You _need_ oxygen, water, sustenance...you _want_ a 2nd wave of Space Wolves... :biggrin:

I wouldn't be surprised if the TW kit came out in the not too distant future, after FW being told not to go near it. And if Necrons are round the proverbial corner, it'll have been a while since the last Space Marine release...

If and when they appear, the TW cavalry models will be the thing that make me start a Wolf army!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Overbear said:


> The big problem is it shows him in power armor, and why would a wolf lord/company lord run power armor!
> 
> Plus your right, the face, it looks like hammered poop!


Ragnar's in power armour because terminator armour is too bulky for him and would slow him down. Plus he doesn't need it because he is just plain awesome!!

Plus look at Gabriel Seth and Vulkan, they are chapter masters and they still run around in power armour...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Vulkan actually has artificer armour, but good point all the same:wink:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Artificer / runic armor is just PA with a 2+ armor save


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Vulkan actually has artificer armour, but good point all the same:wink:


Fair point, he's obviously got some doubts in his own abilities...


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Artificer / runic armor is just PA with a 2+ armor save


Runic also has a 5+ invulnerable save against wounds caused by Psychic attacks.

I agree TDA goes against Ragnar's fluff and PA is more appropriate although for his cost, Runic Armour should have been part of his wargear IMO.



> there won't be a plastic HQ kit made solely for SW no matter how much players will "insist" on one being necessary.


Never say never. You'll be eating TWC poop for a long time if a plastic HQ kit is released :grin: I actually think plastic HQ boxes would be a good way to go for all armies.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I am so pissed at dark eldar drug taking space pixies getting a third wave that I want this new wave more than hell to fall on all those bloody dark eldar (even though I am a dark angel at heart). Hq boxes are awesome and should be for every army (besides dark eldar they suck). a full range of space wolfes would be awesome but I need to finish my khorne chaos space marienes, then my grey knights, then do something else.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A TWC kit is needed. Its not strange, just as the DEs need Scourges/Venoms (which they now get in a month or so) and BA needed the Storm Raven until it was released and so on....

All kinds of "unique" units need kits for themselves in order to be properly represented* on the boards.
Having seen 2 different 3d party TWC kits IRL I have to say Im not thrilled at all about those, and I bet Im not the only one.
Gonna be interesting to see GWs take on them 


*to avoid unit model size issues, base size issues and similar shit that nitpickers will whine about.


----------

